# το «από» για εκφράσεις διανομής



## διαφορετικός

Πώς λειτουργεί το «από» της διανομής;
Το Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής εμφανίζει τα εξής παραδείγματα, μεταξύ άλλων:


> Καθένας έχει κι ~ μία γνώμη. Όλοι έφαγαν, άλλος ~ ένα, άλλος ~ δύο. Τα πήραν ~ μισά. Πίνε το φάρμακο ~ λίγο


Δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθόλου.

Ποια διαφορά υπάρχει αν αφαιρώ το «από»; Παράδειγμα:
«Πήραν από δύο τετράδια.» / «Πήραν δύο τετράδια.»
Μου φαίνεται να σημαίνει το ίδιο.


----------



## Perseas

_Καθένας έχει και μία γνώμη / Καθένας έχει κι από μία γνώμη_: Εδώ δεν βλέπω διαφορά.
_Πήραν από δύο τετράδια_: Καθένας (από ένα/δύο/τρία… άτομα) πήρε (από) δύο τετράδια.
_Πήραν δύο τετράδια_: Εδώ δεν είναι σαφές αν ο καθένας πήρε (από) δύο τετράδια ή αν όλοι πήραν συνολικά δύο τετράδια.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, Perseas, και ευχαριστώ.

Δηλαδή (τουλάχιστον σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις) το «από διανομής» δηλώνει ότι η ποσότητα αναφέρεται σε ένα «στοιχείο», όχι στο σύνολο; (Όπως το «κάθε» ή «καθένας».)

Δηλαδή:

«Τα πήραν από μισά.» σημαίνει «Κάθε άτομο πήρα ένα μισό.»:
«Πίνε το φάρμακο από λίγο.» σημαίνει «Πίνε το φάρμακο, κάθε φορά λίγο.»
Συμφωνείς;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Γεια σου, Perseas, και ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Δηλαδή (τουλάχιστον σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις) το «από διανομής» δηλώνει ότι η ποσότητα αναφέρεται σε ένα «στοιχείο», όχι στο σύνολο; (Όπως το «κάθε» ή «καθένας».)
> 
> Δηλαδή:
> 
> «Τα πήραν από μισά.» σημαίνει «Κάθε άτομο πήρα ένα μισό.»:
> «Πίνε το φάρμακο από λίγο.» σημαίνει «Πίνε το φάρμακο, κάθε φορά λίγο.»
> Συμφωνείς;


Ναι, ακριβώς. 
Αν υπάρχει το "καθένας" ή το "κάθε", η πρόθεση "από" δεν είναι απαραίτητη, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ενδιαφέρον ... 

Λοιπόν ...

Στην πρόταση «Όλοι έφαγαν, άλλος από ένα, άλλος από δύο.», το «άλλος» λειτουργεί με παρόμοιο τρόπο όπως το «καθένας» (αποτελεί ένα στοιχείο), δηλαδή το «από» μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί. Εντάξει;
Μα ...

«Σε κάθε βρύση κι από ένα δέντρο.» Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Στα αγγλικά; (Καταλαβαίνω τις λέξεις, αλλά όχι την πρόταση.) ("There is a tree in each source"?)
«Τρώγε (κι) από κανένα μήλο.» Τι διανέμεται εδώ σε ποιο στοιχείο / άτομο;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Στην πρόταση «Όλοι έφαγαν, άλλος από ένα, άλλος από δύο.», το «άλλος» λειτουργεί με παρόμοιο τρόπο όπως το «καθένας» (αποτελεί ένα στοιχείο), δηλαδή το «από» μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί. Εντάξει;


Ακριβώς. Μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί, αλλά η χρήση αυτή του "από" συνιστά έναν πολύ φυσικό τρόπο ώστε να δηλωθεί ο επιμερισμός: _άλλος-ένα, άλλος-δύο_.


διαφορετικός said:


> «Σε κάθε βρύση κι από ένα δέντρο.» Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Στα αγγλικά; (Καταλαβαίνω τις λέξεις, αλλά όχι την πρόταση.) ("There is a tree in each source"?)


"At each fountain there is a tree". (Ίσως να υπάρχει καταλληλότερη μετάφραση για τη "βρύση").





διαφορετικός said:


> «Τρώγε (κι) από κανένα μήλο (καμιά φορά).» Τι διανέμεται εδώ σε ποιο στοιχείο / άτομο;


Το "από κανένα" εμπεριέχει αοριστολογία, εφόσον το "κανένα" είναι αόριστη αντωνυμία. Εδώ η αντιστοιχία είναι ίσως "κανένα μήλο <--> "καμιά φορά". Άλλο παράδειγμα: "τρώω από ένα μήλο κάθε μέρα", όπου η αντιστοιχία είναι "μήλο <-->μέρα".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> "At each fountain there is a tree". (Ίσως να υπάρχει καταλληλότερη μετάφραση για τη "βρύση").


Νομίζω ότι «fountain» είναι μια καλή μετάφραση. (Ο,τι βρίσκω παράξενο είναι η έλλειψη ρήματος στο παράδειγμα στα ελληνικά.)



Perseas said:


> Εδώ η αντιστοιχία είναι ίσως "κανένα μήλο <--> "καμιά φορά".


Λοιπόν το παράδειγμα είναι μάλλον δύσκολο (όχι χρήσιμο για ξένους).

Πως μπορεί να ερμηνεύεται η χρήση του «από» για την έκφραση μιας διανομής; Είναι άσχετη ετυμολογικά με την κανονική πρόθεση «από», που αναφέρεται σε μια προέλευση ή αφετηρία;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Λοιπόν το παράδειγμα είναι μάλλον δύσκολο (όχι χρήσιμο για ξένους).
> 
> Πως μπορεί να ερμηνεύεται η χρήση του «από» για την έκφραση μιας διανομής; Είναι άσχετη ετυμολογικά με την κανονική πρόθεση «από», που αναφέρεται σε μια προέλευση ή αφετηρία;


Είναι η ίδια πρόθεση που δηλώνει προέλευση.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έτυχε να ασχοληθώ ποτέ στο παρελθόν με αυτή τη χρήση της πρόθεσης "από" και μου πήρε λίγο χρόνο, ώστε να σκεφτώ μια απάντηση. Το ΜΗΛΝΕΓ αναφέρει γι' αυτή τη λειτουργία της πρόθεσης ότι δηλώνει διανομή ή επιμερισμό* και μεταξύ άλλων δίνει και αυτό το παράδειγμα: _Πίνε από λίγο νερό κάθε φορά, ώστε να σου φτάσει. 
από λίγο νερό --> τη μία φορά
από λίγο νερό ---> την άλλη φορά
από λίγο νερό ---> την άλλη φορά κλπ._

*επιμερισμός: _ο χωρισμός ενός ποσού ή αφηρημένου πράγματος σε μερίδια και η κατανομή τους._


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια, Perseas, αλλά ακόμα δε βλέπω τη σχέση του παραδείγματος με μια «προέλευση» ... τι προέρχεται από που;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Είναι άσχετη ετυμολογικά με την κανονική πρόθεση «από», που αναφέρεται σε μια προέλευση ή αφετηρία;


Πρόκειται για την ίδια πρόθεση, αλλά δεν δηλώνει πάντα προέλευση ή αφετηρία.
Λίγα παραδείγματα:
_Πόρτα από ξύλο _(δηλώνει το υλικό κατασκευής)
_Έτρεμε από το κρύο _(δηλώνει αιτία)
_Έφυγε από το σπίτι του _(δηλώνει προέλευση)
_Από υγεία είμαστε καλά _(δηλώνει αναφορά) ...


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ναι, εντάξει, υπάρχουν διαφορετικές έννοιες της λέξης αυτής, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αλλά το «από του επιμερισμού» μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά διαφορετικό, παράξενο. Ίσως γιατί αυτή η χρήση του «από» / «von» δεν υπάρχει στα γερμανικά (ή άλλες γλώσσες που γνωρίζω), ούτε κατά προσέγγιση.


----------



## Perseas

Επιμερισμός και διανομή σε επίσημο ύφος δηλώνεται με την  πρόθεση "ανά". Στο Pons υπάρχει αυτό το παράδειγμα: ich gebe euch je zwei Stück=θα σας δώσω από δύο κομμάτια στον καθένα. Ο επιμερισμός στα γερμανικά εκφράζεται με το "je".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Μπορεί το «από» να αντικατασταθεί με το «ανά» ως εξής; (Δεν το πιστεύω.)

Καθένας έχει κι από μία γνώμη. --> Καθένας έχει κι ανά μία γνώμη.
Πήραν από δύο τετράδια. --> Πήραν ανά δύο τετράδια.
Τα πήραν από μισά. --> Τα πήραν ανά μισά.
Πίνε το φάρμακο από λίγο. --> Πίνε το φάρμακο ανά λίγο.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί το «από» να αντικατασταθεί με το «ανά» ως εξής; (Δεν το πιστεύω.)
> 
> Καθένας έχει κι από μία γνώμη. --> Καθένας έχει κι ανά μία γνώμη.
> Πήραν από δύο τετράδια. --> Πήραν ανά δύο τετράδια.
> Τα πήραν από μισά. --> Τα πήραν ανά μισά.
> Πίνε το φάρμακο από λίγο. --> Πίνε το φάρμακο ανά λίγο.


Όχι, δεν γίνεται έτσι. Θα πρότεινα:


Μία γνώμη ανά (=για κάθε) άτομο.
Δύο τετράδια ανά (=για κάθε) άτομο.
Μισή ποσότητα ανά (=για κάθε) άτομο.
Πίνε λίγη ποσότητα φαρμάκου ανά (=κάθε) 2 ώρες.
Άλλο παράδειγμα:
Το αυτοκίνητο κινείται με 80 χιλιόμετρα ανά ώρα (ή την ώρα).


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, Perseas.


Perseas said:


> Το αυτοκίνητο κινείται με 80 χιλιόμετρα *ανά* ώρα (ή την ώρα).


Προσπαθώ να το αντιστρέψω:
Το αυτοκίνητο κινείται την ώρα *από* 80 χιλιόμετρα.
Σοστά;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Γεια σου, Perseas.
> 
> Προσπαθώ να το αντιστρέψω:
> Το αυτοκίνητο κινείται την ώρα *από* 80 χιλιόμετρα.
> Σοστά;


Όχι, δεν είναι σωστό.
Είναι "κινούμαι με Χ km/h".  (Χ χιλιόμετρα την ώρα)

Μπορούμε να πούμε όμως "Το αυτοκίνητο διανύει από 80 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα".
(80 χιλιόμετρα = διάστημα 80 χιλιομέτρων)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Είναι "κινούμαι με Χ km/h".


Εντάξει, σ' ευχαριστώ.

Η τωρινή θεωρία μου
*Σημασία*: Χ σχετίζεται με κάθε Υ.
*Μορφές*: Η πρόταση περιέχει:

«(από) Χ» και «κάθε Υ» / «ανά Υ» / «καθένας» (το «από» μπορεί να λείπει)
«από Χ» (Υ λείπει. Κυρίως αν Υ είναι απλό: ένα πρόσωπο ή μια φορά)


----------



## Αγγελος

Υπάρχει μήπως περίπτωση να έχει επηρεαστεί η ελληνική χρήση από τη σλαβική πρόθεση ΠΟ, που κοντά σε πολλά άλλα έχει και αυτή τη διανεμητική χρήση;


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αγγελος said:


> [...] έχει και αυτή τη διανεμητική χρήση


Τουλάχιστον το σλαβικό «по» δεν διαφέρει πολύ από το «από» και στην προφορά και στη γραφή και στην ετυμολογία.


----------



## Perseas

Cognates include Sanskrit (ápa), Latin ab, Proto-Slavic *po, and Proto-Germanic *ab ( > Germ.  _ab_, Engl. _of/off_, Dutch _af_).


----------

